# JLC / SLC 2005 (Blackdown)



## 1913_kicks_ass (20 Mar 2005)

From March 13th to March 18th 2005,   The Ontario Regiment Royal Canadian Army Cadet Corps Garrison held a Junior / Senior Leadership course. The main purpose of this course was to promote and develop leadership. JLC Cadets took classes on ...

                             JLC COURSE
Welfare of Subordinates On Cadet Training
Principles of Leadership & Attributes of a good NCO
3 Styles of Leadership / Leader-Follower-Situation Concept
How People Learn 
Responsibilities of an NCO
Effective Supervision
Components of a Physical Training Session
Enforcing Didcipline
History of The Regiment
Using Training Aids
Questioning Techniques
Warning Order & Task Procedures
Prepare a Plan
Prepare and Issue Orders (SMESC)
Prepare and Teach a Lesson Plan
and much MUCH more!!

i'm not sure what the SLC course consisted of because i wasnt in SLC. But i know they learned alot too!! I mean they got to carry around pace sticks!!! lol...my only disappointment of the week was i never got to be I/C or 2I/C. oh well...there's always SLC next year!

The best part of the whole week however would have to be the Thursday Night "Dance" / Pizza Party!!
The break-dance contest between CWO Wilson (RSM) and Cpl Ndem was hilarious!! and seeing the NCO's and officers strip off the ranks and just jump in with everyone is the best part because it shows they are real people and they arent just there to make your life miserable!! (the best officer dance combo had to be Capt. Olliffe, Capt. McGregor, and 2LT. St.John !! where Sgt Conte was teaching them!!) and then where Capt. Olliffe came in and called group (to be funny but every1 thot she was serious) and she brought in the NCO's and asked them to show us how to party and they all started dancing!! The best NCO dance has got to go to WO Genore and MWO Butterfield for their pocket dance!! and maybe WO Flynn and MWO Iverson for their dance together?? wow that was interesting!! Overall it was a succesful week with everyone coming out with new memories and new outlooks, hopefully which they will apply to their home corps and further adapt their leadership so each person can achieve CWO. Remember Everyone...
*There are no rules to leadership just principles for the leader!!*

 41 Port Perry + 76 Uxbridge + 1913 Oshawa + 2525 Pickering + 2672 Peterborough + 2835 Niagra Falls = JLC / SLC 2005!! 

I hope all who attended had fun because i know i did !! and i hope to see everyone next year!! (JLC's on SLC and SLC's on Staff)

 xox latah every1 x0x 

-1913 trooper- 

P.S.   I'd Rather Be At Group!! lmao!!

Group ... Right ... Dress!!

and for CWO Wilson ... BUNGA BUNGA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCpl ??????? (20 Mar 2005)

i advise you change your name, i don't think burrows would be to happy to see it


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (20 Mar 2005)

yeah i know..im sort of still trying to figure out do so that...this site is very confusing :-\ but i will get it...srry bout that...i think i got it now tho!!


----------



## Burrows (20 Mar 2005)

Heh....  I wasn't too pleased Jackson... I however was pleased how well the cadet forum knew my tendancies and what I was likely to kill over *gets all teary*  1913 trooper please make an attempt to spell properly here use the spell check button and do not l33t speak.

Awesome sounding course... Pace stick *drool*


----------



## Zedic_1913 (20 Mar 2005)

*1913_tr00per* said:
			
		

> Overall it was a succesful week with everyone coming out with new memories and new outlooks, hopefully which they will apply to their home corps and further adapt their leadership so each person can achieve CWO. Remember Everyone...
> *There are no rules to leadership just principles for the leader!!*


Not everyone can be a CWO, but everyone should strive to do their best and aspire to be a CWO or RSM.   Another thing, I'm pretty sure CWO Wilson was not the RSM.


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (20 Mar 2005)

do you always have to be so ...NEGATIVE jeez!! i wasn't saying that everyone was going to become CWO but some will and i was telling them to go for it!! ..and i know CWO Wilson wasn't the RSM..Zedic was but CWO Wilson is an RSM!!

tee hee !! i figured out how to spell check  :dontpanic:


----------



## Zedic_1913 (20 Mar 2005)

*1913_tr00per* said:
			
		

> do you always have to be so ...NEGATIVE jeez!! i wasn't saying that everyone was going to become CWO but some will and i was telling them to go for it!! ..and i know CWO Wilson wasn't the RSM..Zedic was but CWO Wilson is an RSM!!
> 
> tee hee !! i figured out how to spell check  :dontpanic:


I'm not negative, I'm ..... realistic, and thats why I said everyone should aspire to be a CWO.


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (20 Mar 2005)

Is this C Zedic or K Zedic?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (20 Mar 2005)

Does it matter?


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (20 Mar 2005)

YES!!!...i would like to know who it is?...


----------



## Zedic_1913 (20 Mar 2005)

*1913_tr00per* said:
			
		

> YES!!!...i would like to know who it is?...



I am Zedic, any further discussion should be through PMs so as to not disrupt this thread (pointing this out before the mods do).


----------



## Burrows (20 Mar 2005)

Oh comon... I'm not THAT anal   

This course sounds interesting and I'd have to see if the Lorne Scots cadet corps' could do one


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (20 Mar 2005)

Tee Hee!!  I know which Zedic it is. I read one of your other posting saying which medals you have which i just happened to be questioning you about the other night!!


----------



## Zedic_1913 (20 Mar 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Oh comon... I'm not THAT anal
> 
> This course sounds interesting and I'd have to see if the Lorne Scots cadet corps' could do one



Yeah it's a good course, my guess is eventually it might be run by the detachment as a Central Region thing ... or at least a COA thing.

Also, *1913_tr00per* both Zedic's possess the same 2 medals.


----------



## Burrows (20 Mar 2005)

Ok...its your CWO


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (20 Mar 2005)

Grr..it's like Zedic twilight zone in here!!!


----------

